# "congestion" when breastfeeding a newborn in the side-lying position



## oikophile (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post in the breastfeeding forum! My baby is 3 weeks old and eating very well (has gained 2 pounds since birth)! We cosleep and for night feedings I use the side-lying position with him. Everything seems to be fine (latching on in the dark is annoying, but it works eventually)--he seems to be swallowing enough milk, but I think he's getting milk in his nasal passages. His breathing gets really sniffly-snorty-sounding after he eats, like someone with a chest cold (only when he's awake, though) and a couple times I've seen milk dripping out his nose while he's nursing. It doesn't seem to bother him (he goes right back to sleep), but it bothers _me_ to hear him breathe like that! I've also noticed that he spits up a little after our first feeding in the morning.

I have relatively small breasts, for what it's worth (barely an A before pregnancy, although they've gotten considerably larger). Is this just a newborn thing or is there something I can do to help him get all the milk down the right tube at night?

Thanks!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Is he laying flat after nursing?


----------



## oikophile (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes--he usually falls asleep on his side and then rolls on to his back.


----------



## callahansmama (Mar 21, 2011)

My daughter has milk leak out of her nose too after side lying nursing, but she was already a little stuffy from a cold she got from her brother when it started. I have been trying to nurse laying down because of over active letdown but I don't want to make things worse


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

You could try having him a little more upright for nursing and a few minutes after until he gets older and isn't getting the up wash anymore. Most newborns are fairly moveable after they fall asleep and a little stroking could help him settle if he did wake a little.

I found my milk to be most plentiful in the morning and if spitup was going to happen, morning was the time. It isn't a problem if it isn't bothering baby. I don't think it's connected to milk in the nose over the course of the night.

Callahansmama, another great position for overactive letdown is to recline and put baby on your tummy to nurse. Baby will be over your breast, not under or beside it and your letdown will be working against gravity.

HTH


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with milk going up a baby's nose. Actually, a lot of mamas use milk-up-the-nose to clear out stuffies from a cold. I know, I freaked out the first time my baby had milk coming out of her nose when I was nursing her lying down!


----------

